
The Top 6 Non monetary Features I Want In An Employer - raganwald
http://www.codeodor.com/index.cfm/2008/3/31/Top-6-Non-monetary-Features-I-Want-In-An-Employer/2091
======
vikas5678
I agree with some of the comments that blog post received, the 20% personal
time for ideas is fine as long as the ideas/work you come up with is a
potential money maker for the employer. If you are going to work on your
startup idea during that time :-), then I'm not sure how many people would be
willing to let you do that. I only have 3 things I need from an employer: 1.
good co-workers 2.challenging work. 3. Salary worth the time+effort.

------
jcromartie
#2 is interesting. I don't know what might happen if you ask to see your
potential coworkers' code during an interview, but it could be a great way to
avoid landing on some train-wreck of a project.

